# ممكن رسم كروكي من أهل الخبرة في تصاميم البيوت؟؟



## gasem97 (27 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم أخواني وأخواتي رواد التصاميم الخلاقة 

أرجو منكم التكرم في مساعدتي لتصميم بيتي المتواضع حيث ان مساحة أرضي تبلغ 378 م


واجة شمالية 27 م وشرقية 14 م

اود بناء منزلي بدور واحد فقط 

يكون فية 

3 غرف نوم
3 حمامات
1مطبخ
1 صالة 
1 مجلس
1 مستودع

ونفسي يكون في غرفة النوم الرئيسية دورة مياة

وشكرا 
اخوكم قاسم


----------



## معماري فقط (27 يناير 2007)

اهلا بيك دائما وابدا اقول لكل من يطلب تصميم لبيت اما ان يذهب إلي مكتب او يذهب إلى المجلات ولكن لدي تعليق بسيط عن مشكلة وضع حمام داخل غرفة النوم في المناطق الحارة والمجتمع السعودي المحافظ 
المشاكل والحلول :
أ- المشاكل :
1- دخول روائح الحمام إلى داخل الغرفة 
2- صعوبه دخول عامل الصيانه للحمام لانه سوف يدخل غرفة النوم وسيجرح خصوصيتها كذلك حدوث كثير من المشاكل الامنيه بسبب هذه المشكلة ياكثر ما دخل عامل غرفة نوم الزوجة ورأي الذهب والالماس علي الطاوله فيترصد لأهل البيت غيابهم ومن ثم سرقتهم وكثير من حالات القبض يكتشف المسروق ان سارقه كان الهندي او البنغالي اللي جابه قبل كم شهر 
3- حدوث إزعاج للشخص النائم من الشخص الذي يستحم في الحمام 
4- وهي المشكلة الاخيرة حدوث رطوبه عاليه داخل الحمام يؤدي إلي رطوبه في غرفة النوم وبالتالي هواء غير صحي 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحل : 
في عده حلول منها 
1- حل جميع المشكلات السابقة بالعوازل لكن مشكلة عامل الصيانه مالها حل عندي 
2- في طريقة بسيطة جدا لحل المشكلة فانت تريد حمام للغرفة الرئسية بكامل خصوصية إذا فضع موزع قبل الدخول للغرفة يكون فية باب للحمام .


----------



## معماري فقط (27 يناير 2007)

هناك مجلات مثل :

1- بيت العمر
2- مجلة البناء السعودية
3- المسكن
4- المنزل 
جميعها تجد فيها طلبك أما إذا اردت منزل يستحق إسم منزل فعليك بالذهاب إلى المكاتب الهندسية في بلدك


----------



## gasem97 (29 يناير 2007)

مشكور أخوي معماري
أن شاء الله رايح احط ملاحضاتك في عين الاعتبار
بس انا ودي اسأل أهل الخبرة

هل من اللمكن تحقيق كل هذة الطلبات اللي طلبتها في مساحة ارضي؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## gasem97 (31 يناير 2007)

للرفع
وارجوا الافادة


----------



## معماريون (1 فبراير 2007)

ممكن وزياده


----------



## مازن هندي (1 فبراير 2007)

يامهندسي ساعدو اخوكم الي طالب تصميم
الله بفتحه عليكم وعليه
واحتسبو الاجر


----------



## gasem97 (2 فبراير 2007)

مشكور يامهندسي الصغير
والله انك كبير بطيبة قلبك


----------



## cad for all (2 فبراير 2007)

اخي العزيز ان تلبية متطلباتك في هذه المساحة سهلة ولكنها تحتاج بعض المجهودات منك حتي لا يتواجد لديك اخطاء في المبني وخاصة انه منزلك الخاص (موش عاوزين حد يقول باب النجار مخلع ) ولابد ان تراعي في تصميمك مساحة الفرش اللزم للبيت فمن الممكن ان تصمم فراغات تجدها مناسبة ولكن لا تستطيع ان تقوم بفرشها فلابد من مراعاة هذه النقطة اثناء تصميم الفراغات وخاصة غرف النو والطعام مع مراعاة عدم وجود (ويست اريا) اضافة الي شعور الشخص بالراحة داخل الفارغ 

ارجو ان اكون لفت نظرك لهذه المطليب اذا لم تكن اتخذتها في اعتباراتك 
واتمني التوفيق لك في منزل عمرك 

اخوك علي


----------



## مهند العتيبي (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## سلمان الحداد (25 مارس 2010)

اخ قاسم ممكن ان ترسل لي مخطط القسمه للتفصيل لك.


اخوك سلماان


----------



## سلمان الحداد (25 مارس 2010)

اخ قاسم ممكن ان ترسل لي مخطط القسيمه .


اخوك سلمان


----------



## hananfadi (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع ان شاء الله


----------



## sanako (13 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو ان تبعثوا لى على اميلى على كيفية حسبة بالرسم الكروكي بالنسبة للغرف والصالات بالمساحات علشان اعرف كيف احسب الغرف والصالات والحوائط وكل شى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## teacho (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج شخص محترم يقدر يفيدني .انا عندي حته ارض مساحته الصافي 92 متر مربع 8 عرض و11.80 طول وعايز ابني عليه 4 او 5 ادوار بس اول دورين عايز اعملهم نظام فيلا صغيره ياتري الكلام ده ممكن وهل ممكن حد يساعدني ويرسم شكل كروكي للكلام ده وله جزيلا الشكر


----------

